
Ask HN: What are the biggest ethical questions on your mind? - rblion
This can be regarding tech, life, work, money, climate, covid, anything. I&#x27;m just here to learn, this community has a lot of interesting folks.
======
giantg2
I'd say the biggest ethical question is what determines if an action is
ethical.

------
verdverm
How do we start having respectful, constructive, and nuanced conversations
about the topics you mention and the questions in other comments here?

How do we deal with the legacy and social media situation?

